

Foxconn and Mozilla are collaborating to develop 5 devices, including a tablet - rnyman
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2013/06/03/foxconn-and-mozilla-are-collaborating-to-develop-5-devices-for-oems-including-a-tablet/?utm_campaign=social%20media&awesm=tnw.to_a0Yhk&utm_medium=Spreadus&utm_source=Twitter

======
sciurus
See also <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5812885>

------
codygman
Why Foxconn? So many human rights violations...

~~~
ivanca
It will have the sweet odor of poor people's blood I like so much in my
gadgets.

~~~
codygman
You are a disgrace to humanity if you are being serious.

